
FTC Should Fine Itself for False Advertising for Promising You $125 from Equifax - JumpCrisscross
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/evjg84/the-ftc-should-fine-itself-for-false-advertising-for-promising-you-dollar125-from-equifax
======
olliej
I have a problem with the article calling the settlement “free money”. The
money is not free: it’s a holy inadequate compensation from a company that
leaked literally _all_ of the information used by companies to verify
consumer’s identity.

Having done this they offered a tiny amount of money, and a “free” service
that most consumers already have, that costs them nothing (they’re one third
of the companies providing the monitoring and I doubt their paying the other
companies market rates).

That credit monitoring they offer? That’s literally a service where you pay
them to tell you when they’ve started making fraudulent claims about you. You
are still required to do all of the work.

No this fine was nothing, the settlement is a scam, none of the executives
responsible has had any consequences except maybe that one who made insider
trades, eg. Not because of mismanagement of your data.

